# Utah's new law has gone into effect



## Slowpokebill

As of a few days ago, it's now illegal to order tobacco products online and have them shipped into Utah. 

My humidors are full but at some time in the future I will need to make a tough decision...do I continue to be a law abiding citizen or do I break the law. For me it is a 150 mile round trip drive to the closest B&M that has a decent selection of well cared for cigars. That store kind of rapes and pillages when it comes to pricing. 

It is sad the most conservative legislature in the United States thinks they need to protect me from that evil weed. Yes, this was a bill introduced and sponsored by Republican legislators ... Rush, where were you when I needed you most? 

It is sad they are forcing me to break the law or give up a simple pleasure I so enjoy. For me, some of my favorite sticks are now as illegal to buy as cigars from Cuba.

I might have to plan a smoke in/herf with a delivery from the boys in brown as the main event in protest.


----------



## Jack Straw

That's absurd. It can't be constitutional.


----------



## DBCcigar

I cannot imagine they are opening every package in the delivery system checking for cigars enroute to Utah.


----------



## Jack Straw

Yeah, my only worry though would be that a bigger mail order place might give them records.


----------



## fiddlegrin

That legislation is freakin ridiculous!

It smells like a money grab for now. 
As if they want all the tax revenue paid to them and not some other state. 

Ultimately who knows, they might try to abolsh the trade altogether! 

Migim-smiggim Control Freaks! :rant:


.


----------



## Strick

More than 1 way to deal with that issue...Got friends right...


----------



## Hemingway in Havana

Slowpokebill said:


> As of a few days ago, it's now illegal to order tobacco products online and have them shipped into Utah.


:shocked: 
Freakin' amazing!!! How much longer until we're all subjected to this??!! It's getting scary, people...


----------



## benjamin

this is ABSURD. i hadn't heard of that "law" until now. i personally volunteer to be a proxy for any BOTL's in utah, you order your stuff, ship it to me, and i'll put the box in another box and send it right to you. can't let the man get us down, right?


----------



## Slowpokebill

Thanks you to those that are willing to be my go between. Some of us may need your service.

I'm tempted to just not worry about the law and ask those I buy from to ship in discreet packaging that doesn't give a hint what in the package or where and what type of business is shipping to me. (some already do)

Here is a link to the new law which is just a little modification of the old law.

http://le.utah.gov/~2009/bills/sbillenr/sb0228.pdf


----------



## nativetexan_1

All I can say is, "Wow! Unbelievable."


----------



## doublebassmusician

So what happens when the sale of tobacco via the internet is illegal everywhere, and all the B&M's have gone out of business because they coundn't compete with the low, low prices and fabulous selection?


----------



## Doogie

soon you will see most staes doing this. they loose too much $ in taxes to internet sales


----------



## nativetexan_1

The nanny state at its best. When will government at all levels learn that government can neither protect us from everything (nor should it, especially things we don't want to be protected from) nor give everything we want/need. We have individual rights and responsibilities. I accept that I can't blow smoke into the face of another, but my private life is my private life. This arguement started with seatbelts and has only grown exponentially.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Use the phone instead. LOL


----------



## Herf N Turf

Make a friend in Wendover!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

So insane. What's next? I don't wantt to think about it!


----------



## strider72

Dang those revenuers... let me get my moonshiner car out of mothballs...


----------



## GlockG23

has there been any talk about challenging this law?
Utah needs a BOTL rally


----------



## darkninja67

That sucks.
Now you need to piss off some Massholes.


----------



## brianwalden

Some smart B&M owners are going to figure out a way to let customers order from online vendors and have the stuff shipped to their shop for a small fee. That way customers get the prices and selection they want, B&Ms stay in business, and the government gets their slice of the pie. In fact, maybe when your stash starts to run low you could ask your local B&M about working out some type of arrangement.


----------



## Stinkdyr

knock, knock, KNOCK! Open up sir. No need to worry, we are from the gubment. We are here to help you.


----------



## mrmoose411

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Use the phone instead. LOL


ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

This is just like when they outlawed cocaine! DAMN IT !!! What's next
They just keep taking away all the fun.

Reading your post I see that getting the smokes isn't your real problem. You mentioned being a law abiding citizen and how you would have to break the law to get your smokes.
This may be the way it will have to be mister Josse Wales.

Do you not speed? That is breaking the law. Oral sex is on the books in New Jersey as being illegal. I personally don't worry about BREAKING the LAW. I spend more time not getting caught.

But "HEY!, You live in Utah. Just get one of your wives to go break the law".


Good Luck to you and have friends "visit".


----------



## Joshcertain

that law is unconstitutional. Its violating Interstate trade, which is a power of the Federal government. Its violating Section 8 of the constitution which gives the control of interstate commerce to the congress. And this interstate trade is supported by the supremecy clause. 

There are many things that belong in the hands of the State but the feds control... this is not one of them. 

As a duly authorized user of the internets I advise you ignore the law then sue them sideways when they try to screw with you.  (you prolly would win that suit though)


----------



## JP_26

Little behind on my forum reading. I am sorry to hear that you cannot order online anymore, that is just crazy. Not sure how much more of these regulations people are going take, but I can see it getting ugly if it keeps going down this road.


----------



## orca99usa

> has there been any talk about challenging this law?


Probably not. The Mormons runs the state with an iron fist and they run roughshod over anyone who dares to try to get in their way. That is one reason I quickly crossed Utah off the list of potential places to retire, even though there are some beautiful areas with affordable acreages available.


----------

